# First build



## Azazel (Feb 10, 2008)

well...im gonna be starting my first build tomorrow (hopefully) well i got emails saying everything will be here tommorow between 8am and 6pm  anyway i will be building one with no anti static armband.....iv orderd one but i got an email saying that it will be here in 1-2 weeks....and thats just to long  so i just made one with a satalite cable  

1 x Microsoft Optical Wheel Mouse USB/PS/2 - Black 
1 x Gecube HD 3870X2 1GB Dual GPU PCI-E Power Gamer Edition 
1 x Saitek Eclipse Keyboard - USB 
1 x Arctic Silver 5 High-Density Polysynthetic Silver Thermal Compound Thermal paste 
1 x Samsung SM2032BW 20"TFT Monitor Widescreen 1680x1050 3000:1 300cd/m2 2ms VGA/DVI-D 
1 x LiteOn 20X SATA DVD±RW/RAM With Beige, Black & Silver Bezel + Nero - Retail 	
1 x Corsair TX 750W PSU - 120mm Fan, 80+% Efficiency, Single +12V Rail
1 x Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 G0 Stepping
1 x Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium x64Bit 
1 x Antec Nine Hundred - Gaming Case with 200mm Top Fan
1 x ASUS P5E AiLifestyle Series iX38 Socket 775 8 channel audio ATX Motherboard 	
2 x OCZ 2GB Kit (2x1GB) DDR2 800MHz/PC2-6400 CL 4-4-4-15 PLATINUM XTC
1 x Xilence Red Wing 120mm Quiet Fan - 3&4pin connection 
2 x Western Digital WD2500AAKS Caviar SE 250GB 7200RPM SATAII/300 16MB Cache - OEM 	124733
1 x Logitech Black S120 2.0 Speakers (cheap)
1xthermalright 120 ultra - extreme 

emm just wondering if anyone has some advice for me when im starting my first build


----------



## farlex85 (Feb 10, 2008)

Good luck. Looks good. Read the manuals. Read this forum's guides. Have fun!


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 10, 2008)

I would get MX-2 instead of the AS5. It cools better and is non-conductive. I would also go with a Seagate Barracuda drive instead of the WD. It's priced similar, but it is more reliable, not to mention cooler and quieter.


----------



## Azazel (Feb 10, 2008)

@farlex: thx dude 
@paul: thx for the advice  but its a tad late now  everything comes friday  might go to pc world and get the different heat gel though


----------



## MrW (Feb 10, 2008)

MX-2 is non-conductive but would yield a 2 degree improvement at most. If that's important to you, get it, if not, don't bother. Not a big deal in my opinion. I would have got better speakers but I'm an audiophile. Never had experience with Xilence fans, can't comment on them. Everything else in your list looks good. Should be an awsome system.


----------



## Azazel (Feb 11, 2008)

@mr w  thx...emm...i didnt get expensive speakers cos i use my headphones 95% of the time  so i though i would spend the money on other stuff


----------



## TheMonkey (Feb 11, 2008)

Only advice I would give is try not to work on carpet, ground urself b4 touching any hardware, and read the AS5 application guide herehttp://www.arcticsilver.com/ins_route_step2intelas5.html.  Oh and have fun   BTW love ur avatar, Rem is the shit.


----------



## Azazel (Feb 11, 2008)

thx man  and thx alot for the link  ya...rem ftw 


oh and everything just arived ten minuits ago  cantwate


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 11, 2008)

Don't forgot to take pictures...


----------



## asb2106 (Feb 11, 2008)

Thats gonna be a pretty darn good computer.  Building it is half the fun too!

Enjoy


----------



## Rol87 (Feb 11, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> I would get MX-2 instead of the AS5. It cools better and is non-conductive. I would also go with a Seagate Barracuda drive instead of the WD. It's priced similar, but it is more reliable, not to mention cooler and quieter.



I Agree Have one right now and it's really quiet iam really  with it. I would recommend getting a Seagate Barracuda


----------



## Azazel (Feb 11, 2008)

thx gusy  emm...im having a littl trouble with wireing....emmm...fi cant find a 4 pin power connecter to the mobo on the psu....hmmm....what am i supposed to do


----------



## asb2106 (Feb 11, 2008)

azazel said:


> thx gusy  emm...im having a littl trouble with wireing....emmm...fi cant find a 4 pin power connecter to the mobo on the psu....hmmm....what am i supposed to do



thats weird, what kind of PSU do you have?  

All PSUs that are from the last 3 or 4 years have it.


----------



## Azazel (Feb 11, 2008)

Corsair TX 750W PSU :0


----------



## asb2106 (Feb 12, 2008)

azazel said:


> Corsair TX 750W PSU :0



it definitly has a 4pin, have you found it yet?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 12, 2008)

The pin connector should be near the CPU on the motherboard, just take your time and make sure you look everything up before commenting to anything. You've spent a great deal of money on this thing, you don't want to configure it incorrectly...

good luck!


----------



## Azazel (Feb 12, 2008)

ya...thx for the hepl...iv found it  emm...iv connected everything and its all working  just the cables are a bit messy ....just need to tidy it up a bit now


----------



## asb2106 (Feb 12, 2008)

azazel said:


> ya...thx for the hepl...iv found it  emm...iv connected everything and its all working  just the cables are a bit messy ....just need to tidy it up a bit now



congrats, glad you got it working.  Have you ran any benches yet?  can you post some screenshots when you get a chance


----------



## TheMonkey (Feb 13, 2008)

Don't forget to check ur temps before you start benching too much, since its your first build you wanna make sure u got that HSF mounted proper


----------



## asb2106 (Feb 13, 2008)

TheMonkey said:


> Don't forget to check ur temps before you start benching too much, since its your first build you wanna make sure u got that HSF mounted proper



Temps are the most important part of benching!!!! Make sure the temps are within your limits when OCing


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 13, 2008)

dude! 64bit vista, from what i have read is buggy, and if you have an ipod, it won't work lol.

Maybe not, but a Maximum Pc editor tried 64bit and he said he was trying to get so many things to work that he gave up even after he reinstalled it 10 times.

Edit: i just read you bought it all. i hope you got a retail version of vista since they come with 32 and 64 (i think)

otherwise....nice


----------



## farlex85 (Feb 13, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> dude! 64bit vista, from what i have read is buggy, and if you have an ipod, it won't work lol.
> 
> Maybe not, but a Maximum Pc editor tried 64bit and he said he was trying to get so many things to work that he gave up even after he reinstalled it 10 times.
> 
> ...



My ipod works perfectly fine with vista 64 as does everything else. Haven't had any major problems. Just a few small issues very easy to fix.


----------



## Azazel (Feb 14, 2008)

oh thx for the comments ppl...il post pics and benshmarks as soon as i sort out a little problem im having with my rig...im gonnna take it  round to a friend of my dads to see whats going on...cos i tried everything


----------



## Duxx (Feb 14, 2008)

Whats the problem?  I'm sure someone on these forums has an answer.


----------



## Azazel (Feb 14, 2008)

emm...well...when i turn on the computer...after a couple of min the fan starts speeding up (cpu) and the moniter turns off...(the tower itself is still on though) o checked the cpu in the bios and it was only 21c on average...so i dont get what going on..i had a post in the hardware section but no one could find what was exactly wrong


----------



## TheMonkey (Feb 14, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> Temps are the most important part of benching!!!! Make sure the temps are within your limits when OCing



Very true, wasn't tellin him to not log temps WHILE he was benching as well, just some ppl get a little too excited about the bench numbers and don't start checking temps till a bit later.  Wanted to make sure he knew his HSF was mounted proper before he starts up his benchies.


----------



## asb2106 (Feb 14, 2008)

TheMonkey said:


> Very true, wasn't tellin him to not log temps WHILE he was benching as well, just some ppl get a little too excited about the bench numbers and don't start checking temps till a bit later.  Wanted to make sure he knew his HSF was mounted proper before he starts up his benchies.



ahh yes, I thought you meant that, its all good.  I would never forget about temps!  

Unless I dont care if I fry the chip.....


----------

